# What a psychopath will do



## Piscotel (Jan 26, 2020)

What a low inhib psycho manlet would do if a chad make fun of him in front of many girls? Can he be alpha ?


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 26, 2020)

If he could get away with it he might kill him


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jan 26, 2020)

Pull a knife on him and talk about what he’s gonna do to him if he ever dares to fuck with him again. Extra points if you toy with the knife and practice slashing and stabbing motions


----------



## Enlil (Jan 26, 2020)

smile and leave.


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 26, 2020)

Psychos have no emotion so he’ll give them a blank face. If it was a smart psycho then he’d wait to kill whoever ridiculed him so he doesn’t get caught and then act like nothing ever happened


----------



## DarknLost (Jan 26, 2020)

Psychopaths have extremely small amygdala,so you could expect anything


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 26, 2020)

pseudo-alpha and pseudo-psychpaths need to perish

scum


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 27, 2020)

He would probably not be in that situation in first place, but killing the guy? I dont think so.


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 27, 2020)

Not if he has money and copes


----------



## robtical (Jan 27, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Psychos have no emotion so he’ll give them a blank face. If it was a smart psycho then he’d wait to kill whoever ridiculed him so he doesn’t get caught and then act like nothing ever happened


this. depends on the intelligence. but most are dumb


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> He would probably not be in that situation in first place, but killing the guy? I dont think so.


Maybe brp, psychos are very compulsive.


----------



## Krezo (Jan 27, 2020)

Free him


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 27, 2020)

Piscotel said:


> What a low inhib psycho manlet would do if a chad make fun of him in front of many girls? Can he be alpha ?


it would involve a jugular and a sharp object


Dr Shekelberg said:


> pseudo-alpha and pseudo-psychpaths need to perish
> 
> scum


99% of TRP / Lookissm / Ssluthate, etc...real psychos don't post online but do sick shit IRL. All of these fake dark triad Machevellian psychos trying to emulate bad boy mannerisms are cringe af.

me included, I'm fake as fuck. I'm no a real sociopath / psychco, I justs act like one , because it is more fficient epercentage wise in daing market.


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 27, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> it would involve a jugular and a sharp object
> 
> 99% of TRP / Lookissm / Ssluthate, etc...real psychos don't post online but do sick shit IRL. All of these fake dark triad Machevellian psychos trying to emulate bad boy mannerisms are cringe af.
> 
> me included, I'm fake as fuck. I'm no a real sociopath / psychco, I justs act like one , because it is more fficient epercentage wise in daing market.


Perception over reality; no need to act like something you’re not when you’re perceived as that. LowTrustMaxx and women will automatically assume you’re dark triad even though you could be a loner loser gamer that rots in his house all day


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 27, 2020)

Piscotel said:


> What a low inhib psycho manlet would do if a chad make fun of him in front of many girls? Can he be alpha ?










Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Pull a knife on him and talk about what he’s gonna do to him if he ever dares to fuck with him again. Extra points if you toy with the knife and practice slashing and stabbing motions



The psychopath would actually stab him without warning


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jan 27, 2020)

Psychos and especially low inhib ones are 100% of the time gymmaxxed and fight maxxed, such as American Psycho's Patrick Bateman.

He would most likely beat the Chad's ass with his pure adrenaline and rage tbh.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 27, 2020)

An alpha would laugh it off and give no fux


----------



## Mousei (Jan 28, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> it would involve a jugular and a sharp object
> 
> 99% of TRP / Lookissm / Ssluthate, etc...real psychos don't post online but do sick shit IRL. All of these fake dark triad Machevellian psychos trying to emulate bad boy mannerisms are cringe af.
> 
> me included, I'm fake as fuck. I'm no a real sociopath / psychco, I justs act like one , because it is more fficient epercentage wise in daing market.


I dont delude myself into thinking I'm a psychopath, im actually really emotional and neurotic but I still dark triad maxx because Its simply more beneficial to do it rather than simping obviously.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 28, 2020)

I would instantly tell him I am a grand master black belt in tiger style kung fu, then assume my fighting stance with tiger claw hands equipped and rip out his throat, then round house kicking his head off his body. Then I would rip off his head and drink the blood


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jan 28, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Psychos and especially low inhib ones are 100% of the time gymmaxxed and fight maxxed, such as American Psycho's Patrick Bateman.
> 
> He would most likely beat the Chad's ass with his pure adrenaline and rage tbh.


This. He would give no fucks and start berating him infront of everyone


----------

